# Looking for Jim Bush



## waldo8403 (May 1, 2006)

I sold a pup to a guy by the name of Jim Bush last year, I am having trouble with him. Can someone please email with any info about him. [email protected]


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Lots of people having trouble with George Bush too..............:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

